# Dragster



## Toyman (Apr 4, 2013)

One of the toys i make.
Liked it alot so made ten.
[attachment=22392]
[attachment=22393]


----------



## Jason (Apr 4, 2013)

Those are really cool.


----------



## phinds (Apr 4, 2013)

Really nice. Needs racing stripes, though


----------

